# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Πιλοτίνες (Pilot boats) >  Πιλοτίνες Ξένες (Foreign Pilot boats)

## Eng

Santiago de Cuba, η πιλοτινα..
Στον αγαπητο μου Καπτα-Λεο!!

DSC00060.JPG

DSC00428.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ανταποδίδω Γιώργο με μαι πιλοτίνα από το Aalesund  της Νορβηγίας! 

Στην Νορβιγική γλώσσα LOS = PILOT

PICT6135.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Οποιος εχει ας βαλει κ μια απο τις Σιγκαπουριανικες που υπηρχαν μεχρι πριν 7-8 χρονια....
Θα εχει πλακα να τις βλεπαμε!
Σωστα Eng???????

----------


## Eng

> Οποιος εχει ας βαλει κ μια απο τις Σιγκαπουριανικες που υπηρχαν μεχρι πριν 7-8 χρονια....
> Θα εχει πλακα να τις βλεπαμε!
> Σωστα Eng???????


Καπου πρεπει να υπαρχει εδω. Πάντως δεν τις θυμαμαι, Σιγκαπουρη ημουν το 2006 και ειχα βγει με πιλοτινα απο ενα καραβακιμονο που δεν την ειχα φωτογραφισει.
Ας σου δωσω ομως μια και απο Rotterdam.

Rotterdam Pilot boat.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Δεν τις θυμασε τις ξυλινες που ητσν γεματες με μπουκαλια νερο πρυμα κ σταματουσαν καθε λιγο για να βαζουν νερο για cooling της μηχανης?
Πειριπετεια!
Αμα ηταν ξεμπαρκο διακσεδαστικη,αμα ηταν μπαρκο βλαστημουσες....

----------


## Eng

> Δεν τις θυμασε τις ξυλινες που ητσν γεματες με μπουκαλια νερο πρυμα κ σταματουσαν καθε λιγο για να βαζουν νερο για cooling της μηχανης?
> Πειριπετεια!
> Αμα ηταν ξεμπαρκο διακσεδαστικη,αμα ηταν μπαρκο βλαστημουσες....


Τις θυμαμαι γιατι πριν φτασεις στον ντοκο ειχε κατι παρατημενες, εγω οταν ειχα ξεμπαρκαρει απο κει ηταν κανονικο σκαφος! Σιγουρα ομως θα ειχε πολυ φαση!!

----------


## Eng

Και αφήνοντας της πιλοτινες της Σιγκαμπουρης, παμε να ριξουμε μια ματια στις Φουτζειρανικες πιλοτινες, και ειμαι απόλυτα κυριολεκτικος γιατι αυτες τις κατασκευαζουν απο αλουμινιο στις εγκαταστασεις του λιμανιου της Fujairah. Δυστυχως ηθελα πολυ να βγαλω μια φωτο αυτες τις εγκαταστασεις αλλά ηταν κατι ασφαλείτες εκει και με κοιτουσαν πολυ επιμονα οποτε επειδη σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα ηθελα να ανακαλύψω πως είναι ντυμενοι κάτω απο τις κελεμπιες  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  την εκανα με (οχι ελαφρα) γρηγορα - γρηγορα πηδηματακια..!

Fujairah Service Boat.JPG

----------


## Eng

Ωρα για στορια και spares! 
Port Salalah, εξω αγκυροβολιο.

DSC01602.JPG

----------


## condor

πιλοτίνες απο Γερμανία.

1.JPG

2.JPG

----------


## Leo

Από το λιμάνι Πασάχες (Passajes) της Β. Ισπανίας.....

----------


## SteliosK

Pilota 
2013-01-15 14.44.32.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο Λιβόρνο είναι; (Έκανα συνειρμό με το διακριτικό κλήσης Ιταλίας IQIE και το LI στον αριθμό)

----------


## SteliosK

Σωστά Παναγιώτη στο Λιβόρνο είναι.

----------


## SteliosK

Για τους φίλους των πιλοτίνων μία από Μεσσίνα.

messina.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο βίντεο παρακάτω βλέπουμε πιλότους να στον Καναδά που πλοηγούν ένα κοντειναράδικο.



Τελικά δεν έιναι μόνο η ανεμόσκαλα το ζόρι...

----------


## SteliosK

Η επόμενη πιλοτίνα είναι από  Τουρκία και είναι και δικάρινη.

Nemrut Bay.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε ένα βίντεο που δείχνει την προσπάθεια μιας πιλοτίνας να προσεγγίσει κάτω από αντίξοες συνθήκες έξω από το MilfordHaven της Ουαλίας το M/T BRITISH ROBIN.

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...-52&Itemid=102

----------


## CORFU

Ancona port pilot
SUPERFAST XII 009.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Aπό Κωνσταντινούπολη..

IMG_20150420_184131.jpg IMG_20150420_184137.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Στο Mπορουσαν της Τουρκίας έχουν εξοπλιστεί με πολύ σύγχρονες πιλοτίνες χάρμα οφθαλμ΄ων και τεχνολογείας . Εδώ μια παραλαβή πιλότου απο το Neptune Thalassa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtFGTg4jXj8

----------


## npapad

Σήμερα 4-5-2017 βλέπω να ανεβαίνει για Πειραιά η πολύ μεγάλη (και πολύ όμορφη κατά τη γνώμη μου) Γερμανική πιλοτίνα KAPITAN KOENIG. Αυτή τη στιγμή κοντεύει να φτάσει ανοιχτά του Λεωνιδίου. Οι φίλοι από την περιοχή του Πειραιά ας έχουν το νου τους για καμιά ωραία φωτογραφία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στους πιλότους είναι αφιερομένο το νέο τεύχος (Οκτώβριος 2017) του ηλεκτρονικού περιοδικού The Navigator. Στο τευχος αναφέρεται η σχέση της γέφυρας και γεινικά του πληρώματος με τους πιλότους, τα προβλήματα στην πλοήγηση, ατυχήματα που συνέβησαν κατά την πλόηγηση και πως μπορούσαν αν αποφεχθούν. Μπορείτε αν το διαβάσετε στο συνημμένο αρχείο ή ονλάιν στην οθόνη σας *εδώ*.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σήμερα 4-5-2017 βλέπω να ανεβαίνει για Πειραιά η πολύ μεγάλη (και πολύ όμορφη κατά τη γνώμη μου) Γερμανική πιλοτίνα KAPITAN KOENIG. Αυτή τη στιγμή κοντεύει να φτάσει ανοιχτά του Λεωνιδίου. Οι φίλοι από την περιοχή του Πειραιά ας έχουν το νου τους για καμιά ωραία φωτογραφία.


 Πράγματι ωραίο σκαρί. Το πέτυχα πρι δυο εβδομάδες δεμένο στον λιμεοβραχιονα του Λαυρίου, χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει χρώματα ή όνομα. Πιθανολογώ οτι κάποιος το πήρε για να το μετατρέψει σε θαλαμηγό.

----------


## dionisos

Η πρωην Ολλανδικη Πιλοτινα εχει φυγει απο την PULA(HR) με προορισμο το SUEZ. Αυτη την ωρα Δυτικα των Στροφαδων. Εχει γινει και αλλαγη Σημαιας σε VANUATU. Καλο ταξειδι

MARKAB_PILOTVESSEL.jpgπηγη marine traffic

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σήμερα 4-5-2017 βλέπω να ανεβαίνει για Πειραιά η πολύ μεγάλη (και πολύ όμορφη κατά τη γνώμη μου) Γερμανική πιλοτίνα KAPITAN KOENIG. Αυτή τη στιγμή κοντεύει να φτάσει ανοιχτά του Λεωνιδίου. Οι φίλοι από την περιοχή του Πειραιά ας έχουν το νου τους για καμιά ωραία φωτογραφία.


Αυτή την φωτο από την πιλοτίνα KAPITAN KOENIG στο Λαύριο, την έχει ανεβάσει η κ. Μαρία Κορρέ στο Shiptravelers. Αν κανείς ξέρει περισσότερα στοιχεία..... τα περιμένουμε.

KAPITAN-KOENIG-01-29-05-2018-(ΛΑΥΡΙΟ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτή την φωτο από την πιλοτίνα KAPITAN KOENIG στο Λαύριο, την έχει ανεβάσει η κ. Μαρία Κορρέ στο Shiptravelers. Αν κανείς ξέρει περισσότερα στοιχεία..... τα περιμένουμε.
> 
> KAPITAN-KOENIG-01-29-05-2018-(ΛΑΥΡΙΟ).jpg


Κάπου την έχουμε ξανανεβάσει.Μάλλον προορίζεται γιά μετασκευή.Να δούμε πού θα καταλήξει.

----------


## andria salamis

> Πράγματι ωραίο σκαρί. Το πέτυχα πρι δυο εβδομάδες δεμένο στον λιμεοβραχιονα του Λαυρίου, χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει χρώματα ή όνομα. Πιθανολογώ οτι κάποιος το πήρε για να το μετατρέψει σε θαλαμηγό.


Το ερώτημα σου φιλε Παντελή απαντήθηκε εδω.

----------


## npapad

> Αυτή την φωτο από την πιλοτίνα KAPITAN KOENIG στο Λαύριο, την έχει ανεβάσει η κ. Μαρία Κορρέ στο Shiptravelers. Αν κανείς ξέρει περισσότερα στοιχεία..... τα περιμένουμε.
> 
> KAPITAN-KOENIG-01-29-05-2018-(ΛΑΥΡΙΟ).jpg


Κατασκευή του 1963, και 761 gt, IMO 5405889.
Δούλευε σαν πιλοτίνα στο Bremerhaven της Γερμανίας και βρέθηκε και στην Ολλανδία κάποια στιγμή. Εδώ έχει διάφορες φωτογραφίες της και στοιχεία.
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...ch_imo=5405889
Μάλλον για θαλαμηγός προορίζεται.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μάλλον για θαλαμηγός προορίζεται.....


Αυτό Νεκτάριε μου έχει ξαναγραφτεί ως υπόθεση. Το θέμα όμως είναι αν η φωτογραφία που παρέθεσε ο Παντελής, είναι πρόσφατη ή τραβηγμένη παλαιότερα. Διότι αν είναι πρόσφατη, δεν βλέπω να έχει γίνει τίποτα μέσα σε ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο (τουλάχιστον σε σχέση με τις περσινές φωτό), ενώ αν είναι πιό παλιά, ξέρουμε αν το καραβάκι βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Λαύριο ή τι έχει απογίνει ???

----------


## dionisos

Το καραβακι φαινεται στο ΛΑΥΡΙΟ WEBCAM LIVE STREAM στο βαθος ακρη -ακρη στον Μωλο και μαλλον πρεπει να παραμενει στην ιδια κατασταση. Αν μπορει καποιος απο την Περιοχη να το φωτογραφησει στην σημερινη του κατασταση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό Νεκτάριε θου έχει ξαναγραφτεί ως υπόθεση. Το θέμα όμως είναι αν η φωτογραφία που παρέθεσε ο Παντελής, είναι πρόσφατη ή τραβηγμένη παλαιότερα. Διότι αν είναι πρόσφατη, δεν βλέπω να έχει γίνει τίποτα μέσα σε ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο (τουλάχιστον σε σχέση με τις περσινές φωτό), ενώ αν είναι πιό παλιά, ξέρουμε αν το καραβάκι βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Λαύριο ή τι έχει απογίνει ???


Συνήθως τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρονίζουν κ η κατάληξη είναι βύθιση,φωτιά,διάλυση.
Εκτός από θαλαμηγό θα μπορούσε να μετασκευαστεί σε επιβατηγό γιά καμιά υπανάπτυκτη χώρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φώτο είναι περσινή.  Ρωτησα αν υπάρχουν αλλαγές

----------


## maria korre

Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους! Όντως οι φωτογραφία  είναι περσινή. Είχα ανεβάσει δύο πέρσι στο θέμα του Λαυρίου.
Όλο τον καιρό που το βλέπω από μακριά, δε φαίνονται αλλαγές ούτε στη θέση, ούτε στο σκαρί.
και μία προχθεσινή φωτογραφία, που φαίνεται στην είσοδο του λιμανιού.

IMG_2380.jpg

----------


## dionisos

ξέρουμε αν το καραβάκι βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Λαύριο ή τι έχει απογίνει ???[/QUOTE]Εγω απαντησα σε αυτην την ερωτηση και οχι στην χρονολογια της Φωτογραφιας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εγω απαντησα σε αυτην την ερωτηση και οχι στην χρονολογια της Φωτογραφιας


Και πολύ σωστά έπραξες φίλε μου. Προφανώς όμως, η απάντηση των φίλων pantelis2009 και maria korre, ότι η φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Παντελής "είναι περσινή", απευθύνεται στην ερώτηση που είχα κάνει εγώ, δηλαδή : 




> Το θέμα όμως είναι αν η φωτογραφία που παρέθεσε ο Παντελής,  είναι πρόσφατη ή τραβηγμένη παλαιότερα.

----------


## andria salamis

Φωτο Δευτέρα 21/05/2018 Λαύριο,   Ρώτησα και έμαθα,θα γινει θαλαμηγός.
Η πιλοτίνα,μεσα στον κύκλο.
DSC_1994.JPG

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφίες της όμορφης πιλοτίνας KAPITAN KOENIG στο Λαύριο στις 20-6-2018.
DSC_7292.jpgDSC_7317.jpg

----------

